

Iteration in Python: Iterators, Generators, Itertools, and Special Methods - BrandonM
http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~mintern/pyohio-iteration_in_python/

======
BrandonM
This is a presentation that I put together for the first annual PyOhio
conference (<http://wiki.python.org/moin/PyOhio/>). The conference was great,
and yes, it took me two months to get around to reformatting my "slides" --
adding some of my presentation comments, debugging the code samples, revising
the grammar, and clarifying or expanding-upon the stuff that I didn't think
was clear. But now that they're out there, I hope you find them useful.

